# Trivia 5/21



## luckytrim (May 21, 2018)

trivia 5/21
DID YOU KNOW...
That Movie Theater staple, Popcorn, costs you more per ounce  than Filet 
Mignon.


1. What’s the more common name for Leukocyte ?
2. What would you see on the logo of German car manufacturer  Audi?
3. What color of ribbon is a symbol for AIDS  awareness?
4. In the rural American Midwest, a common adage is that corn  plants should 
be knee high by when?
5. Oscar the Grouch shows kindness to only one creature, his  pet Slimey. 
What kind of animal is Slimey?
6. Remember "The Man From U.N.C.L.E." ? Okay, but do you  remember what 
U.N.C.L.E. stands for ?
7. What is the charge you pay for bringing your own wine to a  restaurant 
called?
8. Do you recall the actress who played Ethel Mertz on "L Love  Lucy" ?
(Hint; Initials V.V.)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
a “UB40” is British form you file to collect unemployment  benefits.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. White Blood Cell
2. Four Rings
3. Red
4. The Fourth of July
5. a Worm
6. United Network Command for Law Enforcement
7. Corkage
8. Vivian Vance




TRUTH !!
British reggae band UB40 was formed in 1978 and took its name  from the UK 
government's Department of Employment form for obtaining  unemployment 
benefit. They have achieved chart success with their versions  of such songs 
as "Red Red Wine" and, with Chrissie Hynde, "I Got You Babe".


----------

